# Cotswolds mini Bash - 14th July



## Anonymous (5 May 2007)

There’s a mini bash deep in the Cotswolds, with the focus on turning: 

*Saturday 14th July *

What's on offer? Turning big stuff, miniatures, pens... and a chance to 'have a go' plus share tips and experiences...

The venue can only accommodate a LIMITED NUMBER of people therefore the organisers reserve the right to restict numbers for reasons of comfort and safety...… if you’d like to attend send me a pm with your preferred date! ...pm now! 

There’s a special place reserved for the first pen maker who has a portable lathe and would like to demo the technique to a friendly captive audience


----------



## CHJ (6 May 2007)

About time I stuck my head over the wall on this one, although my name is Chas not Chad. _(showing me age agin)_ *

Graham and I will be showing general turning as well as bobbins/miniatures, it’s an ideal opportunity to compare notes on techniques and get advice and/or just compare methods with myself and others and/or possibly demonstrate your pet techniques amongst friends. (I believe we already have a member coming who has some unusual turning techniques)

If you need guidance on particular tool use, then hopefully we will be able to go through the technique hands on. 

There will be Three lathes in operation including a SIP mini lathe available for any pen turner who doesn’t have a portable lathe (contact Graham re mandrel MT size for the SIP). 

Parking is free and readily available.

As Graham is co-ordinating the attendees please PM him if you are interested.

I will provide specific directions etc. nearer the time. Just in case anyone has not guessed the venue it's not a million miles from Cirencester or Stroud, (GL6), currently working on the catering manager to come up with suitable nibbles to go with the tea and coffee, there might be a drop of Stella or Bodies needing clearing out as well if it's a warm day. 

* A Sample Link for the younger members amongst us.


----------



## Anonymous (7 May 2007)

Stop Press!

(courtesy of Chas)

Gill (the one with the scroll saw) will be bringing her Hegner saw... there was some mention of intarsia and scrollin and turning... (correct me if i'm wrong Gill :wink: )

Having had a scroll saw for around 5 years... and done nowt with it, I'm looking forward to picking up a few ideas...
(OK, any idea would be good  )


----------



## Gill (7 May 2007)

Apparently you can combine lathes and scroll saws quite effectively, as these piccies show:










The only trouble is, these ain't piccies of _my _work - I've never done any turning. Still, I've got a few weeks to get to grips with scrolling techniques that turners might find useful. If anyone has a particular issue they'd like me to cover, I'll try to sort it out on the day but it would be helpful if you could let me know in advance.

Finally - offcuts. These usually just get chucked away or used as fuel, but scrollers can often find uses for them. So bring them along and we'll see what can be done. If you get a chance to slice and edge laminate any offcuts into thin boards before the day, please do so because this sort of wood often makes super inlays.

Gill


----------



## Paul.J (7 May 2007)

*Gill wrote*
I've never done any turning.
Well Gill here is your chance to get some expert help  
Nice work by the way.  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2007)

Gill":3ldbmvh1 said:


> ....snip....Finally - offcuts. These usually just get chucked away or used as fuel, but scrollers can often find uses for them. So bring them along and we'll see what can be done. If you get a chance to slice and edge laminate any offcuts into thin boards before the day, please do so because this sort of wood often makes super inlays.
> 
> Gill



You were saying :lol:


----------



## Gill (7 May 2007)

You've got an awful lot of edge laminating ahead of you, Chas :lol: !

By the way, Paul, that's not my work; it's just a couple of examples of how other scrollers/turners I know have been able to integrate both styles of woodwork.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2007)

Gill":1xqi8bv8 said:


> You've got an awful lot of edge laminating ahead of you, Chas :lol: !
> 
> Gill



And quite a few other chores that have accumulated whilst I've been playing in the shed. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (8 May 2007)

hi Gill, thanks for the input... can you give some idea of how _small_ an offcut may be and still be useful?

All I have to do now is work out how to be in two places at one time... turning in the garage _and_ watching you in the conservatory :lol:


----------



## Losos (8 May 2007)

Graham,
This sounds interesting, edited to say PM on the way to you.


----------



## Anonymous (8 May 2007)

Reply is winging its way to you as i type.... You're in :wink:


----------



## Gill (8 May 2007)

oldsoke":2lo8do37 said:


> ... can you give some idea of how _small_ an offcut may be and still be useful?


It depends how much edge laminating you're prepared to do  ! You can use off-cuts in other ways too, depending on the colour of the wood and the nature of the project. For example, in this example of an inlaid turned bowl, the designer has used some very small pieces of wood:






Gill


----------



## Bodrighy (8 May 2007)

Gill, please stop putting these pictures up, you are making me want things that I can't afford :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Losos (8 May 2007)

Yes Gill, for me these photos are like the oasis in the dessert :lol: 

I aspire to do work like that but (a) I don't even have a scroll saw right now and (b) although I could probably rustle up the cash for a machine someone would have to tell me how to use it properly  

Still, if you are comming to the mini bash maybe you can enlighten me


----------



## Paul.J (8 May 2007)

*Oldsoke wrote*
All I have to do now is work out how to be in two places at one time... turning in the garage and watching you in the conservatory 
Well Graham it looks as though there will have to be some sort of timetable of events,so no one misses any demos.
Will be interesting to see Gills demo,and the pen making,and the flower making,and...............................
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (8 May 2007)

We will just time table the coffee breaks so that demonstrators have a time to stand and stare at differing times. :lol:


----------



## TEP (8 May 2007)

I'm getting envious watching all this taking shape, timings no good for me, but GOOD LUCK! hope everything goes well on the day.


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2007)

Thanks Tam, it's slowly building ...I'm even looking forward to it now :wink: 

Bottomless coffee pot sounds good to me... (sorry Pete :lol: )


----------



## Russell (9 May 2007)

It would have been nice to come along and demonstrate but I have to be at a bbq in Essex on that day


----------



## Bodrighy (9 May 2007)

oldsoke":36110c5i said:


> Bottomless coffee pot sounds good to me... (sorry Pete :lol: )



No apologies needed....as a caffeineaholic it sounds good to me too.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2007)

With permission I was considering taking my video camera along. We can then put some snippets up on youtube (never done it yet but can't be that difficult).

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2007)

Oooooo! camera! 

I don't have a problem with piccies Dave (would like a copy though) but it'll be up to individual choice whether they want to star in your movie :lol:


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2007)

davejester":11bfl0ya said:


> With permission I was considering taking my video camera along. We can then put some snippets up on youtube (never done it yet but can't be that difficult).
> 
> Dave



Save me trying to juggle mine whilst trying to find something interesting for everyone.


----------



## Bodrighy (9 May 2007)

You could take pictures of Chas & Graham as an example of good practice and then me as example of bad. No problem with me as long as you get my good side (from the bottom, before Old soke says it :lol: )

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (10 May 2007)

That's a bit cheeky Pete.... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2007)

Bodrighy":1zidvt96 said:


> You could take pictures of *Chas* as an example of good practice ...snip..Pete



I think that would be more by luck than judgment, although I suppose I will be trying to engage brain more often than usual on the day. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (10 May 2007)

*Davejester wrote*
With permission I was considering taking my video camera along. 
Fame at last :shock:  
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (17 May 2007)

Update: 

*Chris* (Ratwood) has kindly volunteered to bring along his lathe and will be making pens and flowers on the day

( I visited Chas this week... anyone intending to use a sat nav... beware! The blessed thing took me down some roads that make Devon byways seem like runways :lol: Chas is a much better source for directions :wink: )


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2007)

Time's getting on .... less than 2 weeks to the grand day :lol: 

Signed up so far:
Bodrighy (o/n Sat)
PaulJ (o/n Fri/Sat)
Davejester
Ratwood
Gill
Bobscarle
plus our generous host Chas and yours truly (o/n Fri/Sat)
.... o/n = staying overnight

Chas will be putting directions etc on his website with a link from here
......if you cannot make it for any reason please let Chas knoe direct via a pm

...there's still room for a few more, if you'd like to attend just let Chas know direct...

See you all on the day...


----------



## CHJ (5 Jul 2007)

Hopefully Chisel will be joining the circus.

PM's sent with direction map links and address.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2007)

Cheers Chas.... with a bit of luck I won't end up down in the valley this time :lol:


----------



## paulm (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks Chas, will confirm a bit closer to the time if thats okay.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jul 2007)

See y'all Saturday morning....looking forward to mingling with 'experts' \/ 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks Chas.
Looking forward to meeting you all.
I 'll make sure Graham will be O.K   
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

Is anybody interested in having a bit of a timber swap at the bash? I'm trying to get some variation into my collection. I've got varying sizes of ash, oak, sycamore, boxwood, cedar...and probably some other stuff.

Let me know and I'll hunt through my stock.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2007)

Don't know what I have to offer but I'll bring some along and see if it is of any use to anyone. Won't be much mind, can't get too much in a Punto

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Well the bulk of this lot of Iroko offcutsis looking for a home, not as useful as it looks as most pieces have a close fitting T&G joint running the length but still some useful pieces.

Oak sounds good, I don't have any significant stocks of that, I have some pieces of Drying Yew, Cherry and coloured Ash that might be spared to a good home.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

I'll have a dig around me woodpile ...

If you have any close grained bits in your scrap box bring them along (min size 40mm x 7mm suqre or round)

If anyone is interested in Chestnuts Food Safe finishing oil
http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/results.asp?cat=Oils 
I have 3 x 500ml at a bargain price of £6 each, 
also some wax sticks
http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/results.asp?cat=Waxes 
at £2 each.... 
also some Briwax Shellac sealer at a give-away £3 each

these items are only available on the day at Chas'


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

> If anyone is interested in Chestnuts Food Safe finishing oil



What? I only went and bought a bottle last night for £8.

That will teach me for not asking first,

Dave

BTW. what time on Saturday?


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2007)

Hold onto some of that sealer and food safe Graham. I was just about to order some so I'll have a few off you on Saturday if that's OK

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Bring it along Graham, I doubt you will be taking much of it back with you I for one am always in for a cheaper purchase option.

Starting time?

As soon as we can drag ourselves out of bed and have a cup of coffee etc.

You do all realise that the events of the day are down to you, I'm just here to provide the management support and bribe the boss to supply coffee etc. and of course the essential food, which no doubt I will be paying for in some form or other at a later date.

I envisage by the time people arrive and get organised/lay claim to whatever goodies etc. and mention areas of personal interest a break for early lunch may be in order to allow as much demonstration time PM.

If you want to use my lathe for investigation of a process or see how I personally tackle a task with my limited tooling then your own mask/face shield would be a good idea.

As far as small offcuts Graham, there is that lot under the bench to sort through, all kept just in case. (hopefully it will be dry enough to be able to dump it all outside for sorting)


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Forgot to mention that I have a small metal lathe in the shed should you have the odd bolt, washer or whatever that needs a bit of reshaping, drilling etc. any hand hacksawing of bar stock that is lying around is down to you though.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

Pete: _Hold onto some of that sealer and food safe_
...No prob ...remember the shellac sealer has a drying time of around 15mins and can't be hurried (I asked the manufacturers and was told there's no way to speed the process) 

Chas: _I'm just here to provide the management support_ with Di's permission of course :lol: I've sorted out a couple of oak blanks for you..

It's a great relief to know that I'm not too old to get excited :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2007)

CHJ":3ztodusa said:


> Forgot to mention that I have a small metal lathe in the shed should you have the odd bolt, washer or whatever that needs a bit of reshaping, drilling etc. any hand hacksawing of bar stock that is lying around is down to you though.



Chas, you are scary, you seem so efficient at _everything_. What between you & 'Old Soke' I am going to feel like a kid on his first day at school. Please be gentle over this weekend 8-[ 

Pete[/i]


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

Sorry Pete, as an ex MP (army), I don't do gentle :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2007)

oldsoke":2ou4e9aw said:


> Sorry Pete, as an ex MP (army), I don't do gentle :lol:



That's OK Graham, as an ex Merchant Navy (real navy) Officer I can probably cope.

Pete

PS MP? not sure about that bit....


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Pete, you will find it is a very short pedestal you have me sat on, jack of all trades, master of non, about sums up my profile.

My workshop motto when last employed (13+yrs ago) was "You break it we fix it" but the fixing was down to a a group of very talented craftsmen. Knowing how it should be done, or more precisely, knowing where to find out how it should be done is a far cry from being able to actually accomplish it oneself.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2007)

Didn't realise that the wavy navy did repeats :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2007)

CHJ":lhq9ldti said:


> knowing where to find out how it should be done is a far cry from being able to actually accomplish it oneself.



That's one of the attractions of thisweekend. I have little to offer and loads to learn

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2007)

This sounds like it's turning into a veterans re-union minbash :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jul 2007)

Would love to be there,but can't  

Hope you all enjoy it,and I expect pictures,and some fresh entries in the Rogues Gallery :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Gill (12 Jul 2007)

One veteran's not going to be able to attend, unfortunately. Something unexpected has arisen on the domestic front which requires my attention. I'm okay, but someone dear to me (who has difficulty coping on her own anyway) has suddenly lost her eyesight and needs close support right now  . 

Gill


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
That's one of the attractions of thisweekend. I have little to offer and loads to learn 
Getting back to a Navy theme Pete,i'm in the same boat  
Andrew pity you can't make it.Would like to have met you  
But i will look forward to meeting everyone else attending  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Sorry to here that you can't make it Gill, was hoping that you and yours would make it, have been looking forward to seeing your samples and working out how to incorporate them in some pieces.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2007)

Same here Gill  
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jul 2007)

I'm sorry too Gill, like Chas I was really looking forward to seeing your work and hearing your ideas. I am sure we will do this again sometime and get to swap ideas. 

Pete


----------



## paulm (14 Jul 2007)

Whoops, forgot to confirm attendance for today, leaving in an hour or so, so see you all later !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2007)

Cheers Paul, the kettles on.


----------



## paulm (14 Jul 2007)

Thanks for hosting the turning bash today Chas and thanks to your better half for the halftime feast as well as the endless cups of tea ! =D> 

Graham's miniatures were truly astounding, you don't really appreciate the true scale in pictures and when you see them in reality the tiny size and the detail are amazing :shock: 

Chris's flowers were fun as well and looked good grouped in the little bud vase that he turned up to suit.

I think your aviary come turning shop is a lovely oasis of calm and tranquility to escape to, except when your feathered friend reminds you he's there by squawking in your ear and nearly giving you a heart attack :lol: 

I made it over to the Toolpost at Didcot after lunch as planned and invested in a pile of grip-a-discs and backing pad as recommended so will give those a try tomorrow I hope. They have a decent supply of turning blanks as well for anybody in the area who finds it difficult to get any, as well as just about every turning tool and accessory under the sun as far as I could see. Well worth a visit if you are anywhere near.

Great to meet everybody as well and put names to faces.

Great fun !!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jul 2007)

I'll second the thanks. A great day laid on by Chas. Great food to keep us going as well.

Cheers for all the 'offcuts'. I'll have to buy that pen mandrel soon.

Was good to try making a flower. I got straight home and tried one to show swmbo. Great fun, quick and easy.

Grahams tiny turnings were amazing. All the detail of the larger items but miniature.

Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## RATWOOD (15 Jul 2007)

Thanks for hosting the turning bash Chas and thanks to di for the halftime feast as well as the endless cups of tea ! 
I am gad you all enjoyed the flowers

davejester wrote


> I got straight home and tried one to show swmbo


dave did you take any photos of your flowers
































Grahams tiny turnings


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2007)

The sun shines on the righteous, and the essential part of the day dawns.















Pauls eggs and mushrooms join the display




And the forest starts to take root.














The odd miniature or two find their way into rapidly increasing display with the odd bit of conversation thrown in.



















And some of us get to play.






Thanks to Graham and Chris who gave up their time to give the rest of us an insite into two very distinctive facets of turning, and having the patience to fend off the barrage of questions, and patiently guide us into the various techniques. I for one had a very enjoyable day, the fact that my legs are reminding me this morning that I didn't sit down much will be soon forgotten but the pleasure of the company will remain for some time.


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2007)

It looks as if everyone had a good time - well done chaps! I'm just sorry I couldn't make it. In fact, my favourite band was making a rare appearance locally on Saturday evening and I couldn't even get to see them  .

I'm just finishing some inlay work which I suspect turners might be able to adapt for use in their work. Since I wasn't able to get down on Saturday to discuss it personally, would anyone object if I was to post some step-by-step photographs here showing the technique?

How was the pen turning demo? I'd been looking forward to that in particular.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jul 2007)

Marvellous weekend!!!!
Warmest thanks to our hosts Chas and Di... thanks Di, I didn't want to go on a diet anyway :lol: (wassername says 'you can go next weekend if you like' I get the feeling she's trying to tell me something :shock: )

Thanks to everyone for making Saturday such a pleasurable experience 8) but for the fact that most had to drive some distance home I reckon that Di would have been serving supper as well :!: 

Special thanks to Paul for the key rings and eggs and to Chris for the Flower power demo :wink: (Not forgetting Chris' little helper without whom he'd have had to carry all his stuff himself :lol: ...some blokes get all the luck :wink: )

May I please take a copy of the pics for me archives? Maybe Pete can brush in me missing teeth :lol: (Thanks a bunch to the happy snappers  )

Have you set a date for next year Chas :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (15 Jul 2007)

Graham wrote



> (Not forgetting Chris' little helper without whom he'd have had to carry all his stuff himself ...some blokes get all the luck )



not luck just good training :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2007)

RATWOOD":2ym9hdqt said:


> not luck just good training :lol: :lol: :lol:



What's Sues' personal e-mail address Chris, I'd just like to confirm that remark :twisted:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jul 2007)

What a fantastic weekend  
Start off by thanking Chas and Di for hosting the bash,and Graham for taking me along  Beautiful surroundings  
Di your food would put old Ramsay to the test,fantastic buffet,meals,and desserts  
Thanks Chas for showing me how to do those lids,will be attempting one shortly  
Graham those miniatures were just brilliant,couldn't believe what i was trying to see :shock: 
Chris thanks for trying to show me how to do those wonderful flowers.
My daughters found a use for them,even want to have a go at doing some themselves :shock: :shock: 



Paul.I took a couple of your mushrooms,thank you.Again something to try  
And finally i think :roll: Thank you to everyone else for all the advice,and making the nice warm sunny day so pleasurable.
Pete i will try to get upto full speed ahead :wink: 
Once again.Thank you all.
Paul.J.


----------



## bobscarle (15 Jul 2007)

I would just like to add my thanks to Chas and Di for hosting the bash. Good food, good company, what more could anybody want. I wish I could have stopped later but I dropped my wife and daughter off in Stroud and had to go and pick them up.

I could not believe the turnings Graham was doing. I have never seen such workmanship! And eggs, and keyrings, and flowers, and mushrooms, not to mention Chas's pots and bowls. All provide inspiration for a learner like me.

Thanks again for an excellent day.

Bob


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments folks...  

....anyone know how to turn teeth from alternative ivory :lol:


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2007)

Di says thanks to everyone for the thanks, happy to find something to do for the day  and the overnight guests good behavior appreciated. 
I think something was said about the fact that there seemed to be more d***d wood around the place than before we started, but I may have been mistaken and it was only background noise, much appreciated chaps, generosity way beyond the call as far as I'm concerned.

Pictures are yours Graham to do as you wish as far as I'm concerned, so busy gossiping I forgot to take many.
As far as the next do, boss says it ain't going to be next week for some reason, but thinks that the minimeets are a good idea to keep the 'boys' out of mischief for a day at least.

Personally I'm a bit worried about the female note swapping and bonding behind the scenes myself at these events, could certainly do with any scroller and pyrographer other halves input to the event another time to try and even the partisanship up a bit. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the pix Chas... 

I reckon cctv in the kitchen... or an amplifyer in the vent to the garage...

just a thought, pehaps Di was getting wood fetching and carrying tips :lol: :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (15 Jul 2007)

Chas and Chris - thanks for the excellent photo's,glad it all went well.
Just need to check out the Rogues gallery to see if I can put names to all the faces :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2007)

PowerTool":19536bkr said:


> ...
> Just need to check out the Rogues gallery to see if I can put names to all the faces :lol: Andrew



While your at it Andrew shout up if you have knowledge of a wrong name association, I have a lousy memory for putting names to faces and some are retrieved from group 'photos, I just hope someone occasionally looks hard enough to check.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

oldsoke":b3cwuvzk said:


> .....
> just a thought, pehaps Di was getting wood fetching and carrying tips :lol: :lol:



You ***!!!2*!^&*!>>>>> _Be Afraid_.

*Di.* :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2007)

0000oooooooooooooooooooooooo......


(I'm off to bed now... with a silly grin on me face..... it'll still be there in the morning... nightmares not withstanding :lol: )


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jul 2007)

Sorry I have taken so long to post but I got home to a power cut (joys of living in the sticks  )

I both thoroughly enjoyed myself and learnt a heck of a lot. Sorry guys if I didn't stop talking but there was so much going on between the lathes that I had to ask. I have come home full of ideas and quite a bit of wood, most of it better than I am used to working with. Some of it is small stuff as I want to try and have a go at the miniatures though I doubt I'll be able to get down to Graham's level (in size) One or two of the things that you turned were so small that they had to go straight into a box or they would have got lost in the shavings. Thanks for the blank Graham. I will do my best to do it justice and I'll have a go at your teeth for you in a bit. 

Really was a good day out and stopping overnight meant I got the bonus of the evening meal. Well worth the visit on it's own.

If another one happens please let me know

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jul 2007)

oldsoke":1q91rraw said:


> Maybe Pete can brush in me missing teeth :lol:



Any better Graham?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2007)

Cheers Pete :lol: (saved me a trip to the dentist :wink: )


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jul 2007)

Just hope you can hold your pipe now Graham :lol: :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2007)

I'm going to have to resort to scaffolding Paul :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2007)

Chris, 

I had another play with the flowers yesterday. Swmbo had a try as well. The greener pieces worked better than the dryer pieces. We didn't manage anything like what you were producing. We still had fun trying. Unfortunately the felt tips were old and in general didn't work. 

I did try a key ring with two different woods. One piece was put down the middle of the other. Sycamore and mahogany I think. The result was very impressive. I glued up another last night ready to try tonight. 

I've put the pen mandrel on my birthday list so hopefully somebody will get it. If not Rutlands have one going cheap. 

Of course all this turning with kits will start to get expensive. Having said that it's still cheaper than going out and buying gifts for people. 

Cheers for all the tips on Saturday. Should keep me out of spending money on bits for quite a while. 

Dave


----------



## paulm (16 Jul 2007)

Like the sound of the two tone keyring Dave but can't quite envisage what you did, any chance of some pics or some more description ?

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jul 2007)

Gill":2r4sfrq5 said:


> I'm just finishing some inlay work which I suspect turners might be able to adapt for use in their work. Since I wasn't able to get down on Saturday to discuss it personally, would anyone object if I was to post some step-by-step photographs here showing the technique?
> 
> Gill



I don't think anyone has answered your question yet Gill. Please post some of your photos. I think we were all disapointed that you couldn't make it. I for one would love to see a scroller in action. Partly for it's own sake and partly because I suspect that it could fit in well with certain kinds of turnings. Hopefully there will be aother chance soon. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

Pete, have a look at 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=17983

Forgot to answer Gill in this thread, been active via PM etc.

Thanks for bringing the subject up again.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jul 2007)

I've got to admit i'm not really sure how the two combine :? 
As anyone got a piccy of a finished piece for me to look at,and how it is done. 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jul 2007)

CHJ":13knsc1p said:


> Pete, have a look at
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=17983
> 
> ...



Looking at that dish....even more of a pity Gill didn't make it. Beautiful stuff isn't it. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":3sh4uqx4 said:


> I've got to admit i'm not really sure how the two combine :?
> As anyone got a piccy of a finished piece for me to look at,and how it is done.
> Paul.J.



Paul, the 'outer frame' is cut from the flat stock at an angle so that when it's placed/glued on the top of the centre piece it overlaps and forms a continuos rim. The scroll work insert in the base is also cut on a taper so that the joint between pieces is closed as the insert is pressed home.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jul 2007)

Sorry i wasn't clear Chas,but i meant turning and scrolling :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":2nsm5xj3 said:


> Sorry i wasn't clear Chas,but i meant turning and scrolling :?
> Paul.J.



OK Paul got my wires crossed there.

Gill and I have been discussing taking a piece of scrollwork inlay, similar in finished appearance to marquetry, and inserting it in a turned bowl or box lid etc.

I envision a simple recess in a lid for example with a scrolled picture let in.

One of the tasks will be to select an easy method of truing up the outer diameter of something 4-5mm thick of glued construction to fit in the recess without breaking the glue joints.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jul 2007)

Right.So all this is new and as never been tried before. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

A Bowl could of course be built up from a scrolled flat base and concentric rings added for the sides much as Gill did for the tray, developing a method of inserting the design in a curved form one piece bowl needs a bit more thought, especially if the scrollwork is around the periphery in a band.

See something similar


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jul 2007)

So wouldn't that be like segmented work.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":nlox35us said:


> So wouldn't that be like segmented work.
> Paul.J.



Not really, I envision the bowl being turned complete and and the scrollwork added as an inlay in a groove around the sides or a recess in base etc.

Another version envisaged is to use more of a scrolled Intarsia subject as a proud relief (like my cherries) on the sides, rim or a lid.


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2007)

There are so many possibilities. You could cut concentric tapering laminates from a fairly thin board and build up quite a sizeable bowl which would just need a little bit of lathe work to get that special 'hand-turned' finish.

You could also, as Chas suggests, scroll a 'relief cut' such as this test piece I cut from MDF:







It's just one cut, made with the table set at an angle so the glass can lift a little way out of its backing but then wedge itself firmly in place.

Perhaps the easiest way to incorporate a piece of inlay would be to laminate it at the bottom of a bowl blank. As the bowl is cut, the inlay at the bottom of the bowl would be revealed.

I should imagine it would also be relatively easy to recess a piece of inlay using a router in the same way that you'd produce a 'dutchman'.

What I was really looking forward to on Saturday, though, was considering how scrolled (or even band sawn) cuts could be used to inlay features such as Celtic knots on pen blanks.

Gill


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jul 2007)

Good morning.
Gill.
It was a shame you wasn't their on Saturday,as i think i would have understood more as to what you are trying to do.
Like most i'm better at seeing things done to understand :roll: 
I just can't envisage how to apply your work to a curved surface,unless your piece is inserted first,before it is turned,or am i totally confused and barking up the wrong tree,or just barking :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":12f7qlei said:


> Good morning.
> Gill.
> It was a shame you wasn't their on Saturday,as i think i would have understood more as to what you are trying to do.
> Like most i'm better at seeing things done to understand :roll:
> ...



You aren't alone Paul. I can see how it could be done if the inlay was veneer thin but otherwise I can only see how it could work on box tops or flat surfaces. I am sure it could be done but, like you would need to see an expert at work.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jul 2007)

Gill":1va887da said:


> .....What I was really looking forward to on Saturday, though, was considering how scrolled (or even band sawn) cuts could be used to inlay features such as Celtic knots on pen blanks.
> Gill



Ohhh, been there done that, Chris (Ratwood) came along with completed and pre-production samples of the same so that people could get their heads round the subject.

Gill, we defiantly need to get heads together more often so that we don't waste limited brain cells reinventing the wheel. The one problem I find with the Celtic Knot thing is that I can get a mental image of how it is done when it is explained, and I have a sample in front of me, doing it is a different matter, I need a blow by blow staged sample set in front of me really to be able to explain it, or do it for that matter.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jul 2007)

Bodrighy":2ys43769 said:


> You aren't alone Paul. I can see how it could be done if the inlay was veneer thin but otherwise I can only see how it could work on box tops or flat surfaces. I am sure it could be done but, like you would need to see an expert at work.



Thats exactly the problem, us non experts are trying to develop an idea into a 'simple' practical approach, and see what is and what is not possible.

Gills' take so far on curved surfaces is that if you can insert a cored design into a blank that has enough depth (similar to when drilling and plugging) the design will be revealed in the round when turned.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2007)

A bit like Chris's method where he cut a blank at various angeles then glued it back together? I suppose it's the same sort of principle as segmented work where the geometricity (is there such a word?) looks totally different in the round. Like some of the stuff here

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jul 2007)

Looking at that site Pete,isn't the bamboo platter design what Gill ans Chas are trying to achieve,or is this a different method :?: 

*Bodrighy wrote*
You aren't alone Paul. 
Good to know i'm not the only one Pete.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":2d1wv9kw said:


> Looking at that site Pete,isn't the bamboo platter design what Gill ans Chas are trying to achieve,or is this a different method :?: .



That one is different Paul. The bamboo is carved into the platter and then filled with resin. I have got a load of brass filings from a key cutting shop that I am going to have a go doing that with. Not as good as that but something to try. Often used to fill voids, cracks and worm holes as well.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jul 2007)

> Like the sound of the two tone keyring Dave but can't quite envisage what you did, any chance of some pics or some more description ?



Paul,

The sycamore is a turned dowel. The darker wood is then drilled down the centre to the same size as the dowel. Once the dowel is glued in place the whole piece is turned. As you can see parts of the sycamore then become visible. Sorry the photo isn't very good. I took it on my mobile.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2007)

A clever idea Dave.

Pete


----------



## paulm (17 Jul 2007)

Thanks Dave, got the idea now.

Just got to stop resawing large bits of tree long enough to do some actual turning some time soon.......!!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------

